# Finished Another Bike To Add To My Collection



## Howard Gordon (Mar 6, 2016)

1937 Cleveland Welding, Roadmaster, badged "Buckeye",  All chrome model. I chromed most of the normal bright parts, but cheated by chrome, powder coating, the sheet metal. About the same look, for a fraction of the costs. It's a cool bike that I'm proud to own, but it's value doesn't warrant hundreds of extra dollars for plating. Still havin fun.


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Very nice !!!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 6, 2016)

howard,you do some real nice work man!!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 6, 2016)

Howard Gordon said:


> 1937 Cleveland Welding, Roadmaster, badged "Buckeye",  All chrome model. I chromed most of the normal bright parts, but cheated by chrome, powder coating, the sheet metal. About the same look, for a fraction of the costs. It's a cool bike that I'm proud to own, but it's value doesn't warrant hundreds of extra dollars for plating. Still havin fun.
> View attachment 292706 View attachment 292707



Cool ride.........silver knight rider you have


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2016)

WOW sanity in a somtimes insaine hobby! kool lookin bike


----------



## rocketman (Mar 6, 2016)

Howard Gordon said:


> 1937 Cleveland Welding, Roadmaster, badged "Buckeye",  All chrome model. I chromed most of the normal bright parts, but cheated by chrome, powder coating, the sheet metal. About the same look, for a fraction of the costs. It's a cool bike that I'm proud to own, but it's value doesn't warrant hundreds of extra dollars for plating. Still havin fun.
> View attachment 292706 View attachment 292707



WOW WOW........


----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2016)

Really nice clean look. I like how you did the seat also.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 7, 2016)

What a great looking bike!


----------



## Duchess (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow, that powder coat looks like polished alloy or maybe even chrome!


----------



## francisco (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice bicycle!


----------



## nightrider (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice bike! I also love how you did the seat! Is it just a leather cover, or a thin foam pad under the leather? Awesome job.
Johnny


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 9, 2016)

nightrider said:


> Nice bike! I also love how you did the seat! Is it just a leather cover, or a thin foam pad under the leather? Awesome job.
> Johnny



seat is padded and comfy


----------



## jmastuff (Mar 10, 2016)

great job.


----------



## dodgerblue (Mar 10, 2016)

Fantastic work...


----------



## Boris (Mar 20, 2016)

Shiny. Great job Howard!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 21, 2016)

what a TOOT...congrats....


----------



## Barto (Mar 21, 2016)

Now that's a Purdy bike


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd be proud to own that too.

Looks great Howard!

Lets see a close up of the badge please..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 23, 2016)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 23, 2016)

The powder coat looks legit! Wow

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 24, 2016)

Close-up of head badge per request.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Howard,
I Hadn't seen that badge before. Very nice!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2016)

Well Done!,Mr. Gordon.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 31, 2016)

Absolutely awesome looking bike. Great work!!!


----------

